# 312Bhs With Tundra 5.7 2010 Dbl Cab



## TorbayWIP (May 31, 2010)

Hi All, I know this has been dicussed before in parts but I need you thoughts on this combo.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

My vote is that you have 5-8' too much trailer and a couple thousand lbs of too much weight. Other's will comment as well. In my personal experience, 30' is too long for a 1/2 ton and you're way over that.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

I agree. We started towing our 30' 28RSDS with a 1/2 ton Burb and within a few months upgraded to a 3/4 Ton. For safety I would not tow anything over 27' with a 1/2 Ton.

Good Luck...
KB


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

That's a decision you'll have to make. There is plenty of HP and torque from the Tundra but on a 1/2 ton you have to be aware of payload numbers. Your published tongue weight is 665 which is about 100 lbs less than mine. Get it weighed and make your decision from there. Have you towed anything before?


----------



## TorbayWIP (May 31, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> That's a decision you'll have to make. There is plenty of HP and torque from the Tundra but on a 1/2 ton you have to be aware of payload numbers. Your published tongue weight is 665 which is about 100 lbs less than mine. Get it weighed and make your decision from there. Have you towed anything before?


Nothing that large...just U-haul trailers and snowmachine trailers. The vast majority of my towing will be 6-10 trips a year, 2-3 hrs max each way. I do plan on purchasing the unit at Pete's RV and towing it to Newfoundland. I would go for a 3/4 ton but this is my daily commuter and I don't want to have the operating cost for that.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Loaded, that tounge weight should be 1000+ lbs. Don't fool yourself with the number in the brochure. Tounge weight is typically 12-15% on the Outbacks. Add 500lbs+ to the brocure dry weight to figure out what it will weigh rolling off the dealer's lot. Then add at least 1000 lbs in gear (if you pack heavy it can be more than that).

So do people tow with combinations like this? Obviously yes.
Would I feel safe towing a combo like this? Not a chance, especially with my family in the truck.
Would I drive near a combo like this? Nope, I'll stay as far away as possible.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 8, 2010)

Glad to hear you towed before. If it's only operating costs, I wouldn't worry about that. RVing is one big operating cost no matter what! It will only amount to pennies in the big picture. What tires do you have on your Tundra? Passenger or LT?


----------



## TorbayWIP (May 31, 2010)

I think they are LTs...


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

I pull my 28 footer with a 2007 tundra and don't seem to have a problem. Yes, set up is a big item, but in my opinion numbers don't always tell the full story. If you can, hook up the camper to your truck and see how it handles.


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

TorbayWIP said:


> Hi All, I know this has been dicussed before in parts but I need you thoughts on this combo.


I'm towing a 268RL with a '10 Tundra. Although this is a suitable combination for the relatively short trips we take and I would not be afraid to take it several thousand miles, I think you may be pushing the limit a little. The length of the TT, the max weight of the TT, and the TV max load capacity will be at or beyond a safe max. (We stayed next to a 31bh last outing. They were towing with an F250 4X4 diesel and were still travelling with an extra vehicle to take care of the DH, DW, 4 kids and 2 dogs).

I know how tempting the Tundra can be to buy as a TV, since it's several to many thousands less than any other 1/2 or 3/4 ton in Grade trim. I also know how the Toyota is touted to be able to tow "anything". It can--up to a point--and I think you will be at or beyond that point. Settle for a "government motors 2500" or a Ford F250, with our without diesel. By the way, I get between 8.5 and 9.5 mpg hauling my OB with the Tundra.

Happy Camping,

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

With that rig you do have a desirable wheelbase at 145.7 and the 5.7 liter motor is more than capable, much more than my 07 sequioa I'm currently towing my 312BH with (hopefully not much longer with that death trap combination). This basic topic has been on my mind for weeks now, since taking delivery of my 312BH 5/21/10.

As mentioned by Nathan and others you are maxed out weight wise, with out any forces of nature. Driving home today I hit a bad Thunder Storm with the wind gust in that baby I would have had no choice but to pull over. It's the unexpected scenarios like this that concern everyone for your saftey. My sequioa does just fine on normal roads with a max speed of 55MPH, I have a Valley WDH rated at 1,200 tounge and 12,000 trailer with a standard friction sway control. Anything close to 60 you can feel it. Any speeding Semi's and I have to hit the brake controller when the pass to stay striaght.

I feel you are much better off than the combo I have but still on the edge.

I am moving up to an 05 Excursion to keep the DW, DS, DD and Dog safe.

Good luck with your reaserch but I can tell you from expirence no matter who's Forum you go to you will get the same feedback with a 1/2 ton chassis.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I know many of you will disagree with me, and would not drive next to me, but I love my set-up. I should add that I do not drive 1000's of miles a year like some of you. If three rows of seats is a must, the 5.7 Sequoia with 4.3 axle ratio and heavy duty tow package tows the most in it's class. (9600 lbs) The reese 1200/12000 trunion with dual sway control and the Sequoia 5.7 4.3 axle tows my 312BH just fine. I passed a few trucks with very little sway, and some trucks passed me with very little sway. I am able to accelerate up-hill with no problem. My opinion is that if you go on several trips a year not too far from home, you can do just fine with a vehicle rated for the trailer. If your driving 1000's of miles a year, and carrying lots of weight, than a 3/4 ton with a bigger wheel base is more suited for the job.

My old set-up was a 6 cylinder Xterra with a 3800 lb hybrid, and I hated the set-up. My dealer said I would be fine. I needed weight dist., and more power. I know what it's like not to have the right set-up, or a bad one at least. And I am very happy with my currrent set up, and wouldn't discourage any of you that are in the same scinario as me from towing the 312 with the "bigger" Sequoia. (Not the 4.7)


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I forgot to tighten the Sway control today and did not even notice until I unhooked it. Amazingly I did not notice it on the road either. But I also adjusted the WDH a little tighter and that helped alot. 55-60 MPH is suiting me good with this set up. So far just to short 40 mile round trips, to Johnathan Dickenson SP, home of Hobe Mountian the highest point is S. Fl at a wopping 82 feet.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

I saw a guy at the race track last weekend with a 36' tri-axle toy hauler 5'er on a crew cab long bed tundra. If he can do it, you sure as hell can too.

I tow a 300BH with a Nissan Titan cab and a half with 7' bed. By anyone's description here, I'm either at or overweight and severely lacking tow vehicle wheelbase. I've got over 2,000 miles on the combination now, and could not be happier. I've driven 10+% grades, it's seen the smoky mountain passes, and I've driven in sustained 30-40mph crosswinds. I hauve not been convinced or scared that I don't have enogh truck in any situation I've faced. I had a contingency plan in place (PSD F250), but I honestly feel that I don't need it. A good WD setup PROPERLY, I use a friction anti-sway on top of friction WD bars, and I installed a Roadmaster Active suspension system (helped immensely with payload and handling with and without the trailer) and I am perfectly content with my setup.

So yes, you'll be 3' longer than I am and have more weight, but the truck can handle it as long as you do your homework, add a few small modifications to the truck, and take her easy.

Flame away people.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

DocDzl said:


> I'm towing a 268RL with a '10 Tundra. Although this is a suitable combination for the relatively short trips we take and I would not be afraid to take it several thousand miles, I think you may be pushing the limit a little.


Our good camping buddies tow the 268RL with a '09 Dbl cab Tundra. They swapped their original Blue Ox WD hitch for a Reese WD and do pretty well with that setup. They have no complaints and travel up to 6 or 7 hours away from home somtimes. This is the first summer with the Outback. They also found when playing with the hitch setup that they were around 150 pounds MORE than the specifications stated.

I think the 312 adds length and weight to the combination. I'd draw the line at before the Crew Cab Tundra... For my personal tastes. I think the Double Cab is pushing it...but plenty capable. Now, if you end up putting alot of cargo in the bed of your Tundra... I think you're going to be over the payload before you know it. Ignore the specs...and get your tow vehicle weighed loaded as if you were going to tow.... that'll tell you how much room you have left for hitch weight.

If it is or will be very painful to change tow vehicles... I wouldn't be afraid at all to try this combo knowing that you'll be overly concerned with how safe the rig performs. How it feels will determine whether you'll want/need to upgrade your tow vehicle.

For whatever reasons, On 3 different occasions in the past 3 months, I've had to drive for 2 or 3 hours in heavy heavy winds. Gusting winds of 40-50 miles an hour coming back from Holmans (Ohio back to Minnesota), and another day of 20-40 mph winds. I was very happy to have made the decision to go with a used 3/4 ton, rather than a new 1/2 ton crew cab. While I could definitely feel the wind, it did not control me.

At tentative driving habits, strength and secureness of your tow vehicle and trailer, traffic and road conditions all play a part in arriving safely at your destination. Being a great safe driver won't help if your rig is inherently unsafe. And conversely, having a big strong & safe rig won't mean squat if you don't pay attention! You just need to find a balance that you're comfortable with.

Heh... let me just say...that a 36' tri axle toy hauler 5th wheel on a crew cab Tundra is just a tad beyond what I think subjective.....I think that is way over the line in being not only safe, but within specified vehicle limits (not even close). Now that is a rig I would stay far away from.


----------



## golfduke (Mar 6, 2010)

I should've taken a picture. I was laughing my backside off... The truck was screaming for mercy.


----------



## 1jeep (Jul 24, 2007)

i suffered for 2 years towing my outback with a 07 tundra DC long bed, while it had power to move the trailer it was very much overloaded!


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

I'm at Disney's Fort Wilderness resort this week and it's packed. I see many similar combinations to yours, it obviously works for many, mostly depeding on the daily driving senarios, finances and the DW situation. The numbers are subjective and situations very vast. IMO, I am happy with my new set up as it allows me to do what ever I want to in any situation without any concern. Keep your mind open to vaious situations as they do happen. They call it life and it changes constantly. Just enjoy our TT as it is one nice unit, we love ours.


----------



## TorbayWIP (May 31, 2010)

Well I towed the 312BH from Pete's RV in VT to St.John's Newfoundland! I can honestly say that the towing experience was ok. No real big surprises and there was no trouble towing. My speed was a consistent 55-60mph and the truck handled the hills with relative ease. And if you are familiar with that route it has it's fair share of ups and downs. Coming out of Maine on the I-95 it was quite windy but I never had a white knuckle moment. So far so good. Thanks for the input.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Have you had it out camping yet or just the drive home?


----------



## TorbayWIP (May 31, 2010)

Yes we camped near Bangor for a couple of nights and had a week in PEI also. Seems like a good TT. We certainly enjoy the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

TorbayWIP said:


> We certainly enjoy the outdoor kitchen.


FYI... Be aware that your outdoor kitchen sink empties into your black tank. I found out the hard way.


----------



## brownsr4 (May 19, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> We certainly enjoy the outdoor kitchen.


FYI... Be aware that your outdoor kitchen sink empties into your black tank. I found out the hard way.








[/quote]

R U kidding me? That stinks LOL! Good thing I have a 6 year old DS who does a system check every chance he gets.

My TT is at the dealer now, they had to replace the Outdoor countertop due to the fridge deforsting and leaking water enough to expand the particle board.

Does your outdoor sink drain properly? Ours was being pushed up by the plumbing and not draining well at all, this is how all this came about with the countertop.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

brownsr4 said:


> We certainly enjoy the outdoor kitchen.


FYI... Be aware that your outdoor kitchen sink empties into your black tank. I found out the hard way.








[/quote]

R U kidding me? That stinks LOL! Good thing I have a 6 year old DS who does a system check every chance he gets.

My TT is at the dealer now, they had to replace the Outdoor countertop due to the fridge deforsting and leaking water enough to expand the particle board.

Does your outdoor sink drain properly? Ours was being pushed up by the plumbing and not draining well at all, this is how all this came about with the countertop.
[/quote]

My sink does not drain properly. There is a puddle around the drain when the tt is level!! Makes sence that the drain is pushing up on the sink. I thought the sink was manufactured wrong. Maybe I'll try to fix myself. Sorry to hear about your counter. I'll make sure I'm very careful with moisture from fridge and sink.


----------

